# Mobile App Change Coming Soon-ish



## Janet H (Dec 12, 2013)

Some of you may be seeing a slidedown notice for tapatalk (a mobile app).  In the next week or so we are going to be changing our app. Please ignore the tapatalk notice for now but in a few days you should see a prompt to install our new app which is based on the tapatalk platform. 

We're making this change because we're just not satisfied with the current app;  lots of folks have had trouble and we believe this will be an improvement.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh no..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Not another app to learn. (what the heck is a tapatalk)


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Janet!  A christmas present for the whole community. 

.40


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Janet, but I must say.... I liked the old mobile ap format much better and I never had issues with it.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 2, 2014)

Is this going to be only accessible through Tapatalk, or just formatted like it?

I guess that I've been lucky, I've had the current app on multiple android devices without a hitch.

Rocket J Dawg, Tapatalk is an app that serves as a portal to many forums, one app can give you access to multiple forums, you just pick from a list.  It's a paid app.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 2, 2014)

For those concerned about having to download and learn a new app, DC also seems to work fine in any smartphone browser.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 8, 2014)

Uck! My parents bought me a brand new IPhone5 for Christmas and the old app was working. Tapatalk is a pain but once the bugs are out, it works well enough.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 8, 2014)

I know what you mean Cat.  Everything looks different and it's hard to find the current stuff.  . It seems if you use the "timeline" function you get what we were used to seeing  in the old ap when we opened it.  Good luck!  I suppose we will get used to It in time =\


----------



## pacanis (Jan 8, 2014)

Is the compatibily issue with IE ever going to get fixed? That would be nice, too.
It's a real pain in the butt having the page refresh itself all the time.
This problem is only experienced here, not on other vB sites.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 12, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> .... I liked the old mobile ap format much better and I never had issues with it.





bakechef said:


> ...I guess that I've been lucky, I've had the current app on multiple android devices without a hitch....





Steve Kroll said:


> For those concerned about having to download and learn a new app, DC also seems to work fine in any smartphone browser.


I haven't experienced any problems with the current DC app, save for a couple times online while at our daughter's.  I thread or two didn't recognize I still had a page of posts to read.  Problem resolved itself on my phone when we returned home.  

From what I've seen online re: Tapatalk, it seems to have plenty of its own issues.  I don't like problems to begin with, and if I've paid to get those problems.... I'll have to limit my DC time to my laptop if Tapatalk goes live, or try to use Steve's method of a regular browser window.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 12, 2014)

So has the new app gone live? If tapatalk is a pay for service does that mean there will not be a free dc app anymore? I don't keep background data on, I only turn it on once a month or so to do updates or if their is a paricular app I want to download so haven't recieved any prompts or anything. The old app works well on my phone, which is a bit older and doesn't like a lot of the newer apps.


----------



## Somebunny (Jan 12, 2014)

Pag,  as far as I know it is live.  This us how part of it looks on my iPhone


----------



## Toffiffeezz (Jan 13, 2014)

The one thing I don't like with the tapatalk is that I can't see anyone's profile pics anymore, and certain users pics won't load 


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 13, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Pag,  as far as I know it is live.  This us how part of it looks on my iPhone



Gack!  It looks so Facebooky!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 13, 2014)

I just updated today and it is quite different!  I like it so far, behaves more like many other apps where you can swipe over from the side to get the menu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Janet H (Jan 13, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> So has the new app gone live? If tapatalk is a pay for service does that mean there will not be a free dc app anymore? I don't keep background data on, I only turn it on once a month or so to do updates or if their is a paricular app I want to download so haven't recieved any prompts or anything. The old app works well on my phone, which is a bit older and doesn't like a lot of the newer apps.




The new app is based on tapatalk but is built for DC.  It should be free.  There is no need to pay for tapatalk.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 13, 2014)

Janet H said:


> The new app is based on tapatalk but is built for DC.  It should be free.  There is no need to pay for tapatalk.



OK, thank you.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 26, 2014)

Just an update, when I try to get the new version of the app it says it's not compatible with my phone. Samsung Infuse. The old app still works for now and if it stops I'll just have to use the site.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2014)

I still use the old app on my iPad.  My iPhone automatically updated itself to the new app.  I miss the avatars on it.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm getting a few avatars on the new app, but not all.  I'm using the Android app.

Overall, the new app is working just fine for me, a slight learning curve.  Seems more modern and "fresh"


----------

